
Dulong–Petit Law - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dulong%E2%80%93Petit_law
======
peter_d_sherman
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_eponymous_laws](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_eponymous_laws)

Excerpt:

"Dulong–Petit law states the classical expression for the specific heat
capacity of a crystal due to its lattice vibrations."

This is an interesting idea, that the lattice structure/vibrations of a
crystal -- are related to its heat capacity (and vice-versa)...

